
The Finest Computer Audio Known to Mankind: Motherboard with Vacuum Tube Audio - davidgerard
http://rocknerd.co.uk/2002/06/04/the-finest-computer-audio-known-to-mankind/
======
SixSigma
4 June, 2002

I haven't found one for sale.

someone in 2011 found one in a junk pile

[http://freegeekvancouver.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/audiophile-s...](http://freegeekvancouver.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/audiophile-
silliness-now-on-motherboard.html)

You can find USB tube amps in the far east

[https://www.aliexpress.com/tube-sound-
card_reviews.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/tube-sound-card_reviews.html)

~~~
davidgerard
Sorry, yes, forgot the (2002)!

Yeah, I always figured this terrible idea (it does appear to have been real)
never did go anywhere.

I am not surprised you can find any dubious idea on Alibaba ;-)

